# Using two scanning lights?



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Has anyone used two scanning lights at one time on the same stand?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Ben and I just did this last night. No success but we also didn't have any success on the stands that we used one, so I guess that's not very scientific


----------



## jawbreaker (Oct 30, 2012)

We do an anual club hunt/campout and this year after devouring a bunch of chilli cheese dogs we all desided to try out a new light set up one of the guys had. There was 6 of us, half being drunk, all with lights shining the canyon that we were camped in. Within 6 minutes we had called in a gray to about 20 yrds, the only problem was seeing the fox with all of the lights shining behind the scope.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

We had 3 guys using 900lm red lights.... worked fine but we did not all shine the same critter at the same time. It cut down the movement needed to scan an area.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

both hunters scan when I take someone else--covers twice as much area...


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

I took my buddy the other night and called one in on the first stand. I was running the light and he couldn't see the eyes and he was sitting right next to me. I was wanting him to shoot since he has never killed one. So I got to thinking about each of us using a light but I have never used two at once. Thanks for the input, I think now I'll try to use two lights. Maybe I can get him his first coyote...


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have been thinking about getting the lights higher and still maintain control of the light so it will go where you want it to.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Knapper do you mean like put it on a pole? I was kinda thinking the same thing.... stick the pole in the ground and rotate it... when you want to shoot you can just let it go and leave it pointing in the direction you want. I was thinking an old ski pole might work.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I was thinking about this, too...We lose alot of shot opportunities when switching over to the kill laser from the spotlight...Most times we're set up so that one hunter scans what the other hunter can't--so neither hunter can really help spotlight the other's eyeshine...

I was thinking more of a tripod deal w/ a handle on the bottom of the mast that would allow me to rotate side to side & also allow vertical swing.. (A connecting rod would have to be attached from the bottom handle to the tripod head to allow vertical scan)... This is a "must have" feature in my area as we don't hunt many wide-open areas that are flat...Smaller fields w/ hills & valleys, usually surrounded by woodlots/fencerows...

Could be somebody's Million Dollar invention to some of those "McGyvers" out there...


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

I hunt from a vehicle at night and often use two lights. The key is never light up the truck or your hunting partners. I have had as many as four people in the back of the truck and had successful stand after stand with multiple lights. Just keep them high in the air and scan with the lower rim of the light until you drop the main beam on the predator for the shot. JMHO. ET


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty D. said:


> I was thinking about this, too...We lose alot of shot opportunities when switching over to the kill laser from the spotlight...Most times we're set up so that one hunter scans what the other hunter can't--so neither hunter can really help spotlight the other's eyeshine...
> 
> I was thinking more of a tripod deal w/ a handle on the bottom of the mast that would allow me to rotate side to side & also allow vertical swing.. (A connecting rod would have to be attached from the bottom handle to the tripod head to allow vertical scan)... This is a "must have" feature in my area as we don't hunt many wide-open areas that are flat...Smaller fields w/ hills & valleys, usually surrounded by woodlots/fencerows...
> 
> Could be somebody's Million Dollar invention to some of those "McGyvers" out there...


I was thinking along the lines of the tripod with an extension that would get it above your head a little. The swivel controled by the handle of the tripod, it would attach to your tripod by the screw for attachment of cameras and scopes.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

That should not be hard to do with a camera tri-pod. I would grab a dowel and epoxy a nut (that fits the thread atop the tri-pod) to the dowel. Form a T with a smaller piece atop the vertical rod and you can attach your light with the gun mount....

With this tri-pod you should have vertical and horizontal scanning ability... The only problem I think would occur with this rig is the joint might not support the weight of the light once you add the extra lever. So the light might not remain in the same position once you let go.... it might work fine too though.

http://www.amazon.com/53-Inch-Camera-Tripod-Bubble-Silver/dp/B000F8FNSG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1356118588&sr=8-1&keywords=tri-pod

Just a thought....


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

wouldn't you want to keep the light in front of you? Seems like if its above you they would pick your movement up a lot easier. Maybe not... I like the tripod idea though, I might have to give that a try.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

BondCoCoyote said:


> wouldn't you want to keep the light in front of you? Seems like if its above you they would pick your movement up a lot easier. Maybe not... I like the tripod idea though, I might have to give that a try.


I was thinking about using it on the left side(very close so I could pick up eyeshine). That would leave my right hand free for weapon/kill laser operation...

If there was enough tension on the horizontal/vertical, it might just stay exactly on the spot where u want it to stay--leaving both hands free to shoot at stationary quarry....

About the height--I sit on the ground..No problem for an inexpensive tripod--only needs to be 36 -40" high...Most tripods are that height & more. Don't want it too far above my line of sight...I was also wantin the handle on the bottom of the mast so my operating hand would be just above ground level, minimizing movement...If I just used the regular tripod head handle, my arm would be up in the air(I'm sitting, remember) moving back & forth, like I was waving to the yotes...I get less movement than that when I'm just holding the flashlight--all w/o dragging an extra tripod...


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

If the light is not forward of the shooter you will not be able to see clearly through any kind of optics and it will light up the vehicle and occupants. JMHO


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

wilded said:


> If the light is not forward of the shooter you will not be able to see clearly through any kind of optics and it will light up the vehicle and occupants. JMHO


 Not allowed to hunt from anything with tires on it in the Buckeye....Even leaning across the hood for a solid rest is illegal....

Kill laser is mounted on the scope...I just use the spotlight to find 'em.... :teeth:


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

The way we use to hunt when I went with an old friend was one would scan while the other would shoot. Living where I am alot of my friends won't go out at night so I have to scan all by my lonesome. Last year I would scan and be on the ready with one hand. I have since bought a new Cree green bulb the other day for my Surefire for scanning and leaving my Kill Light mounted on the gun. Hopefully it works out. The output has been amazing with what little experimenting I've been doing.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm watching foxpro's furtakers right now and they are hunting at night and have 3 or 4 lights going at once, so I guess it works. Of course it always looks easy on tv.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

You can now get mimi-mag flash lights that are led and work just like the noral ones except they can change bulb brightness and will flash at noral intervals and will even flash morse code SOS. They only use two AA batteries. I don't know the price on them but I don't think they are too expeisive.


----------



## mattiep321 (Jan 6, 2013)

"I'm watching foxpro's furtakers right now and they are hunting at night and have 3 or 4 lights going at once, so I guess it works. Of course it always looks easy on tv."
Were they using them stationary? I'm thinking two or three c4p's mounted on a tripod fixed in a mount to spread their coverage over a 120deg range, the rotate to swing and cover more. That would reduce movement
thank a US Soldier, Sailor, Airman, or Marine - freedom isn't free.


----------



## andrew1204 (Feb 29, 2012)

How often do you scan for eyes while on a set?


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I scan from the time I start calling till I get ready to pack it up...Learned that lesson the hard way... :teeth:


----------

